# Waddles had Twin Bucks!!



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I was hoping and hoping the little buckskin was a doe but no such luck. Both are boys. The roan has wattles and blue eyes. The first out was the roan and boy was he stuck good. Both legs back and I tried and tried to straighten him out but just wasn't able to so she pushed and I pulled gently. Both these boys are pretty good size and was up and at'em in no time.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How adorable!! I love the little roan with blue eyes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!! ADORABLE


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They're adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Too cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! I know the feeling, I soooo wanted Bella to give me a girl but it was not to be, but I am happy that all is well and everyone is healthy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ....congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Aws!! How cute! Love the colors! :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the adorable boys :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------

